# Rare Realistic SCR-1 Boombox



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Gang, here's some pics of my rare Realistic SCR-1 - Model No. 14-771, Made in Japan.
It is fully functioning including tape and cosmetically a 9/10.
For those who may not know, the SCR-1 was Radio Shack's "First Official Boombox" that came out way back in 1978.
Anyone know what it is worth ? There isnt much info on it on the net.
I love how well this lil boomer is made. Looks great too ! 

1978 Radio Shack Catalog

Some pics


----------



## SoulMan76 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have no idea what its worth, but WOW that thing looks brand spanking new. Good job on keeping looking good all these years.

Last boombox I owned was panasonic (mid 80's ?) with the speakers that came off the sides, I think it was made in japan. Was a pretty good sounding radio, for wha it was.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Sweeeeeettttt! That thing is "Minty"! I have never seen one. That is a keeper.

I have an old Aiwa CA-70 I am trying to have repaired. I owned one as a kid and got trashed. My grandfather bought the same box. He recently gave it to me to repair. No Luck!

Have you ever visited boomboxery.com? Some real cool guys over there. Real helpful.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Old Skewl said:


> Have you ever visited boomboxery.com?


Im on it all the time, as well as stereo2go.com
Another good site is Tapeheads.Net


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Robb said:


> Im on it all the time, as well as stereo2go.com
> Another good site is Tapeheads.Net


Never been on tape heads.net. Oh no, now I see myself picking up an old home deck now. Don't have anything to play my tapes on but my old Sony WM-10!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Old Skewl said:


> Never been on tape heads.net. Oh no, now I see myself picking up an old home deck now. Don't have anything to play my tapes on but my old Sony WM-10!


LoL...


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Interesting site for us Boombox guys.


Boombox Birth | Vintage Electronics Have Soul – The Pocket Calculator Show Website


I wish I still had the ones I owned in the 80's.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ cool site


----------

